# What does TNT mean?



## philso (Apr 13, 2006)

i notice a lot of the threads here have " TNT" in the title. does that mean great as in dynamite? or is TNT shorthand for something?


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

When people put "TNT" in the title its because the recipe is "tried and true" 

Here are more acronyms that the forum uses: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/frequently-asked-questions-10478.html


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

and here I thought it was "tasty, not terrible"  lol  my bad


----------



## philso (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks for bringing me up to speed on the acronyms and ranking.

when i get a bit of free time, i'll have to do some serious posting.  it's been quite a while since i've been an "assistant" cook. LOL


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Jun 5, 2006)

I just started noticing the TNT and dicided that it meant Dynamite.

ie

I'm looking for a dynamite pineapple upsidedown cake recipe.  TNT i'm dynomite.-AC/DC


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 7, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> thanks for bringing me up to speed on the acronyms and ranking.


 Don't feel bad at all, when I first joined up here (I know this sounds silly, but) I wondered if "TNT" had anything to do with the TV station of the same name  (Everytime I think of that now, I giggle at myself! )


----------

